
The world's most multilingual cities - mailroof
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20150928-living-in-the-most-multilingual-cities
======
Fizzadar
Cached link for anyone in the UK (FFS BBC):
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zd6VUP...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zd6VUPNOy-4J:www.bbc.com/travel/story/20150928-living-
in-the-most-multilingual-cities+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

